# Giuseppi Valentini



## science

Any music by this guy that you love or recommend?


----------



## starry

I'm not familiar with his work yet, you spelt his name wrong though.

Giuseppe Valentini


----------



## science

My bad. But I don't see the edit tag for that post, so I'm not sure what I should do.


----------



## sospiro

science said:


> My bad. But I don't see the edit tag for that post, so I'm not sure what I should do.


Editing is time limited but I'm sure most people knew who you meant .. or could look him up on Wiki if they didn't (like me  )


----------



## starry

Luckily google does automatically correct it. But for those looking in other ways they might come up with nothing.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Not a lot of recorded music of Valentini's out there. I have only a miscellaneous concerto here and there as part of Baroque anthologies on CD. Musica Antiqua Köln (on period instruments). A nice disc.


----------

